# Ordered a BorsaBella!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Am I surprised with myself! I never cared for the flowery, foo-foo stuff, since I'm a plain jane type of accessory person. I couldn't get excited about the Kindle bags with all the flowers and patterns and girly stuff. Even my Kindle has a dark burlwood skin and the cases are wine or saddle Oberon cases (Celtic Hounds and Da Vinci). So my friend in Canada (who had the same issues that I did re the Kindle not sitting straight in the Oberon case) sends me an email with a link to a BorsaBella bag that she liked.

That was it! Fell in love! The two color fabrics were Charlotte and Lava and I loved them! I was confused how to get the color I wanted so I sent a late-in-the-day email to BorsaBella and got immediate responses! Even got the Lava color in the large e-reader design and a PayPal Invoice! (I selected large so that my Oberon case would fit inside.) I had a minor glitch with the paypal link but in no time I ordered and paid for my bag.

AND... BorsaBella is shipping today! Is this great or what! This sure beats using my ResMed (CPAP machine) drawstring bag to hold my Oberon! 

So I wonder... was it such a good deal to get a Kindle, d/l all those wonderful FREE books, and then spend more in accessories than I would for actual print books!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the world of Kindle accessories.  Most of us have succumbed.  
I love my BB bag.  Very well made and very handy.
I stay away from her site so I do not order more.
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> Welcome to the world of Kindle accessories. Most of us have succumbed.
> I love my BB bag. Very well made and very handy.
> I stay away from her site so I do not order more.
> deb


Ha ha! Too late for me... I saw some other bags that caught my eye when I was trying to get more pics on colors for the large e-reader. I remember hearing all the positive comments on the quality of the bags, but those flowers and prints just made me go bonkers! Sort of like mixing squares and circles and flowers and lines in every color of the rainbow. I'd go nuts looking at that. Just the plain jane in me, I guess.

So I am going to hold back after getting the bag and try not to go surfing on the BorsaBella site! ha ha!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You do know you can send Melissa your own fabric and she will custom make a bag for you?
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

drenee said:


> You do know you can send Melissa your own fabric and she will custom make a bag for you?
> deb


I see that_ subtle_ enabling has totally fallen by the wayside...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

KB is synonymous with enabling.  No reason to be subtle. 
deb


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

drenee said:


> You do know you can send Melissa your own fabric and she will custom make a bag for you?
> deb


Oh don't tell me that! How dare you tell me that! It was as bad as hubby asking me if I wanted a Kindle... that led to cases which lead to Oberons which led to skins and now it's BorsaBella bags!

Good grief! (Dontcha juss LUV it!) ha ha ha!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**hits self upside the head**

I KNOW better than to look at Melissa's site for any reason.  Even if it's "just" to see which fabrics someone used.  I KNOW BETTER.  That place is just pure poison to my wallet!

I must have something in the new Black London fabric.  I have no idea what, but I must have it.  Maybe it's finally time for a hobo bag....


And Ginny--I have Charlotte's Web with the Black Beauty fabric in one of her Let's Do Lunch bags; just bought it about a month ago.  It's a very subtle pattern in person, you should like it a lot!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> **hits self upside the head**
> 
> And Ginny--I have Charlotte's Web with the Black Beauty fabric in one of her Let's Do Lunch bags; just bought it about a month ago. It's a very subtle pattern in person, you should like it a lot!


DARN! Now I have to go look at Black Beauty and lunch bags (I brown bag all the time!)


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> DARN! Now I have to go look at Black Beauty and lunch bags (I brown bag all the time!)


You just have too, heh ?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

loca said:


> You just have too, heh ?


Of course she does! 

Ginny--the LDL is a purse, although it's actually a good size for a lunch bag too. I have two of them, one in a very spring/summer print she no longer offers, and the Black Beauty one that I finally caved and ordered. I'm using that one as my daily purse; the Kindle just **barely** fits sideways in it with my Noreve. No way it would have fit when I had the Oberon. The Noreve fits fine into the older one. The new waterproof lining fabric she's using is a bit thicker and not as soft, so the Kindle doesn't fit as quite as well. I think if I were to order another one, I'd ask about having it made even just a half inch bigger so the Kindle would slide in more easily (I need to get a mail off to Melissa on that feedback, I keep forgetting. Or I know that the minute I start talking to her, I'll end up spending more money! LOL)

I get compliments on both purses all the time, and they're the perfect size for me as I hate really big heavy bags. I also have the large ereader, two travel bags, one naked Kindle sleeve that I use to hold every charger and cable I need to travel with, and a custom camera bag she made for me. Now do you see why I have to avoid her website?!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I have 4 now.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

OMG !!!! I have to stop talking to all of you! You are bad bad bad influences! While I've been "away" (a few hours) I have been emailing Melissa (oh dear). I had this wonderful idea...

A red Dragon Oberon
A satin Japanese red fabric BorsaBella (Or a shiny brocade or anything with a sheen for the bag)

Oh! Can't you just SEE that combo??

Melissa didn't have a fabric like that, but said it would be lovely. Also cautioned about Satin staining easily. What ideas for a Japanese-looking shiny fabric? Maybe Lava would work too


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Of course she does!


but of course! ha ha ha ha! I went in search of a high sheen Japanese fabric. Saw one Japanese fabric, but not quite what I had in mind. Something more befitting a Kimono worn by a Geisha! Ahhhhh... what a look that would be to open in and pull out the Oberon dragon in red!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know if she still has enough of this fabric around to do a travel or e-reader bag, but if you like it at all, it might be worth asking about:

http://www.borsabella.com/shop/gadget-bags/details/73/12/gadget-bags/small-red-japanese-gadget-bag

If you mouse over the pics, it will give you a closer look. I have her large kindle bag in this fabric and it's lovely. No sheen to it, but definitely a very Japanese look, and it's an easy care fabric.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This week I bought Melissa's cosmetic bag in green dots for my Cybook Opus.  It's perfect!  It is just big enough to hold the C.O. in its black leather sleeve.  It was just $15.  This could also be a gadget bag that is not attached to the outside of a bag (no loops or handle).  My history of BB bags includes two bags for K2 and two for the KDX (one each of the ereader bag and travel bag).  I gave the smaller travel bag to my friend with a K1 I had.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Ginny--the LDL is a purse, although it's actually a good size for a lunch bag too.


Isn't there also some kind of insulated lunch bag,_ meant_ for carrying your lunch? I thought I saw something like that... but I'm resisting going to the site to check it myself.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Isn't there also some kind of insulated lunch bag,_ meant_ for carrying your lunch? I thought I saw something like that... but I'm resisting going to the site to check it myself.


Vera Bradley has them, but I don't think that BB has that item. I thought the idea of the Let's Do Lunch bag was for going out for lunch to a restaurant (ladies who lunch), but I may be wrong.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> OMG !!!! I have to stop talking to all of you! You are bad bad bad influences! While I've been "away" (a few hours) I have been emailing Melissa (oh dear). I had this wonderful idea...
> 
> A red Dragon Oberon
> A satin Japanese red fabric BorsaBella (Or a shiny brocade or anything with a sheen for the bag)
> ...


Personally I think that's a wonderful idea.... 'cause I have something similar! .... a red dragon Oberon, and a dragon-print brocade BB. The print is gold dragons on black, but it looks more subtle than that sounds. Melissa was willing to sew a brocade even though it's such a pain to work with (frays very easily), and then later I got a blue brocade camera bag (actually the small gadget bag). I've been meaning to post pictures, but just never got around to it....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Vera Bradley has them, but I don't think that BB has that item. I thought the idea of the Let's Do Lunch bag was for going out for lunch to a restaurant (ladies who lunch), but I may be wrong.


Ooops, you're right, of course.... silly me.... I spent a fair amount of time staring at the VB site yesterday, so I guess I was confused. 

The LDL bag looks nice... I wonder if having it would justify going out to lunch more often?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Personally I think that's a wonderful idea.... 'cause I have something similar! .... a red dragon Oberon, and a dragon-print brocade BB. The print is gold dragons on black, but it looks more subtle than that sounds. Melissa was willing to sew a brocade even though it's such a pain to work with (frays very easily), and then later I got a blue brocade camera bag (actually the small gadget bag). I've been meaning to post pictures, but just never got around to it....


Oh! I would love to see a photo of both and of each one alone! The black/gold fabric sounds perfect - never thought of that combo.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, I finally took some pictures of them... been meaning to for months!

The dragon BB goes with the dragon Oberon...










.... and, as an alternate bag, the "sheet music" BB goes with the DG skin...










And this is the Small Gadget Bag to match my camera. There's enough space in it for the little download cable as well.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> If you mouse over the pics, it will give you a closer look. I have her large kindle bag in this fabric and it's lovely. No sheen to it, but definitely a very Japanese look, and it's an easy care fabric.


I have that bag as a DX travel bag in that print, right here:


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Pushka and Susan!!!!

OMG your bags are lovely! I too am searching for a dragon fabric to go with the dragon Oberon that I haven't ordered yet. What a great combination! I found a place online for the fabric, but I think it's from the Orient as they want $28 to ship 1/2 yard! Yikes!

I'm holding off ordering my red Oberon dragon waiting to see new designs. Blue will be my last Oberon case (after the red Dragon). 

I better keep getting the FREE Kindle books just to cover the cost of my Oberon stuff and now my BorsaBella bags! Sheesh!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm hoping that my dark burlwood DG skin will match all my other Oberon choices. Its like a natural darkwood look, so it should go with everything. It matches Da Vinci in saddle beautifully, and even more beautifully matches the wine Celtic Hounds!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ginny, if there's a JoAnn's Fabrics anywhere near you, you might check out their brocades.  They had at least half a dozen different dragon designs in various colors.  I originally bought one from there, black background and I think gold and red dragons, and then saw this one at a different store and liked it better.  (I still have the first one, and will be happy to post a pic here and send it to anyone who wants it, but right now I have NO idea where I put it.    Next week is Major Cleanup Week, though, so maybe...)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How exciting!  I was amazed at the quality of the Borsa Bella bags and the super fast shipping!  I chose the black and white combo to go with my North Face coat! LOL  I could easily order several other patterns and sizes!  

I really enjoy seeing everyone's bags, skins, and covers!  Thanks for posting photos!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Ginny, if there's a JoAnn's Fabrics anywhere near you, you might check out their brocades. They had at least half a dozen different dragon designs in various colors. I originally bought one from there, black background and I think gold and red dragons, and then saw this one at a different store and liked it better. (I still have the first one, and will be happy to post a pic here and send it to anyone who wants it, but right now I have NO idea where I put it.  Next week is Major Cleanup Week, though, so maybe...)


Can you post or email me a photo of the fabric? If it's what I want, I'll pay you for it as well as to ship it to Melissa. Dang... this means I have to order the Oberon red dragon case! I just HAVE to! Dang!

my email: [email protected]

(don't laugh... I had to have a shopping email address - keep all my purchases in one place!!!) My husband didn't think it was funny at all.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll post a photo as soon as I find the fabric!     It's in a very small and easily misplaceable bag, and like I said, right now I have no idea where it is....  but in a couple of days I'm embarking on spring cleaning, so I expect I'll have it by the end of the week.  

I can completely understand about the email....


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great tips -- especially the photos -- keep em coming!


                    -- Tbb


----------

